# ipad emulator?



## sunandshadow (May 19, 2011)

Has anyone researched into what's currently the most functional ipad emulator for pc?  I was trying to google the topic but the results were pretty confusing because there are multiple in-progress projects to make such an emulator but most aren't functional enough to play a game on yet.  There's also a simulator for developers but it seems to only run on macs.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 19, 2011)

This belongs to Bits & Bytes.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 21, 2011)

The SDK Apple has for an outrageously high price, like $99 a year.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 21, 2011)

Moved.

As stated, Apple's SDK has an emulator.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 21, 2011)

Apple's emulator only runs on an apple computer, which I don't have.  I'm looking for one that runs on windows or in a browser.  I found one called MobiOne which runs on windows, it has a 15-day free trial but after that is $100.  I gave up on the emulation project though - seems the only place you can get ipod/ipad/iphone games is itunes, and you can't get even free downloads from ituntes without giving them your address and phone number, and they even check the phone number and reject it if it's a fake.  Then the particular game I want also required a plus+ account, who knows what information they want but it's really unlikely an emulator would be able to interact with it properly.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 21, 2011)

So... You want to get an iPad emulator, for the purpose of playing touch pad and gyroscope input based games, on a PC, without a touch interface or a gyroscope...?

I think you've just been spared an AWEFUL gaming experience.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 21, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> So... You want to get an iPad emulator, for the purpose of playing touch pad and gyroscope input based games, on a PC, without a touch interface or a gyroscope...?
> 
> I think you've just been spared an AWEFUL gaming experience.


 The particular game I was looking at has no gyroscope functions.  The touchpad functions apparently only involve touching one spot at a time, which is essentially the same as what a mouse can do.  Being able to see the screen because it's not blocked by your own hand and not covered with finger smudges would be an improvement.  But on the other hand the top-down perspective that works on a device held in your lap or palm might be a bit wierd on a computer monitor.

I'd be much happier if there weren't such a shortage of this genre of game in general, so I would never have to screw around with emulators.


----------



## Runefox (May 21, 2011)

Uhh... So in other words, the game you're after you're going to pirate? Because I'm fairly sure you can't get into the App Store without a proper device.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 21, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Uhh... So in other words, the game you're after you're going to pirate? Because I'm fairly sure you can't get into the App Store without a proper device.


 The game itself is free, so no, it wasn't my intention to steal anything.  I wasn't initially aware the game was only available from the appstore, that would be a very strange setup for anything non-apple and I've never owned an apple device or purchased apple software so I didn't realize how centralized it was.  It seems as if it would be necessary for an emulator to be able to purchase software from the app store in order for it to be considered fully functional.  But if you will look at post 5 you will note that I already decided this project is technically impossible.


----------



## Runefox (May 21, 2011)

Yeah, it would be if you need to get anything from the App Store, unless you're turning to Cydia (jailbroken software) or the piracy route. Even free games are considered a purchase to Apple, and everything is strictly controlled. No third-party software exists outside of the App Store.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 21, 2011)

Disturbingly authoritarian.  Although people who have apple hardware probably find it convenient that all available software is in one searchable location.


----------



## Runefox (May 21, 2011)

It is, and it's one of the reasons why I loved the APT package management system used in Debian and other Linux distros.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 22, 2011)

May I ask what game you were going after?

Fat chance it would've sucked to play that thing with a mous / keyboard, though...


----------



## mbwolverine (May 27, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> So... You want to get an iPad emulator, for the purpose of playing touch pad and gyroscope input based games, on a PC, without a touch interface or a gyroscope...?
> 
> I think you've just been spared an AWEFUL gaming experience.



Not to mention that you'd only be able to play stolen games, overall seems like a lose.


----------



## Aden (May 27, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> The SDK Apple has for an outrageously high price, like $99 a year.


 
The SDK is free
Distribution on the app store, support, and the ability to test on devices is $99/year.


----------



## Runefox (May 27, 2011)

Aden said:


> The SDK is free


 If you own a Mac, it is. There IS no SDK for Windows/Linux, or at least, none that I could find.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 27, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> May I ask what game you were going after?
> 
> Fat chance it would've sucked to play that thing with a mous / keyboard, though...


 Pocket Frogs.  Seemed like it should work fine with mouse substituting for finger.


----------



## Aden (May 28, 2011)

Runefox said:


> If you own a Mac, it is. There IS no SDK for Windows/Linux, or at least, none that I could find.


 
Of course. Xcode is mainly used for developing OS X applications.  There's no incentive to make other versions.




sunandshadow said:


> Pocket Frogs.  Seemed like it should work fine with mouse substituting for finger.


 
Pocket Frogs? Isn't that just like a frog version of those silly dragon hatching sites?


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 28, 2011)

Aden said:


> Pocket Frogs? Isn't that just like a frog version of those silly dragon hatching sites?


 
It plays more like a top-down chao garden.


----------



## sunandshadow (May 28, 2011)

Aden said:


> Pocket Frogs? Isn't that just like a frog version of those silly dragon hatching sites?


 It's a breeding sim, I happen to enjoy those.  The dragon egg one in particular has no actual gameplay though, that's what makes it boring, but ones like Fish Tycoon are actually games.  Some of them are like an RTS with no combat.


----------



## Aden (May 28, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> It's a breeding sim, I happen to enjoy those.  The dragon egg one in particular has no actual gameplay though, that's what makes it boring, but ones like Fish Tycoon are actually games.  Some of them are like an RTS with no combat.


 
I'm sure there's something similar out there for Win/Linux; looks like that'll be your best bet


----------



## sunandshadow (May 29, 2011)

Aden said:


> I'm sure there's something similar out there for Win/Linux; looks like that'll be your best bet


 Not that I haven't already played, there isn't. >.<


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> Has anyone researched into what's currently the most functional ipad emulator for pc?  I was trying to google the topic but the results were pretty confusing because there are multiple in-progress projects to make such an emulator but most aren't functional enough to play a game on yet.  There's also a simulator for developers but it seems to only run on macs.



Why the fuck would you want to emulate an ipad? you're using a perfectly good PC as it is. This just seems stupid and utterly pointless.


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

There are ways in which you can connect your iphone to your PC and use it on the PC. It requires jailbreaking.

I think there is an equivilent for iPad 1, iPad 2 is kinda new and would take a while to recode.


----------



## Aden (Jun 5, 2011)

sunandshadow said:


> Not that I haven't already played, there isn't. >.<


 
Perhaps it's time to move into other genres then. Tower defense or something might be up your alley


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 5, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> There are ways in which you can connect your iphone to your PC and use it on the PC. It requires jailbreaking.
> 
> I think there is an equivilent for iPad 1, iPad 2 is kinda new and would take a while to recode.


 

I still fail to see the point in doing it.


----------



## Sar (Jun 11, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I still fail to see the point in doing it.


 
There are people with crazy reasons. like cheating at app games.

I think emulators are only good for like GBA games and that, nothing touch sensitive like ipads/iphones. Thats just silly


----------



## Lomberdia (Jun 11, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> There are people with crazy reasons. like cheating at app games.
> 
> I think emulators are only good for like GBA games and that, nothing touch sensitive like ipads/iphones. Thats just silly


i have an NDS emulator and its pretty good except when you try to play EBA. lol, i'll stay with the NDS for that game.


----------

